# Sticky  PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING (both older and newer Horseforum.com community members)



## TaMMa89

New Horseforum.com format was launched in November 2020. Unlike the old format, the new format technically enables a member to edit their
own posts after publishing them in a thread, or in a discussion, as threads are called in the new format.

For preserving integrity of the discussions (/threads) and other content posted on the forum, the Moderating Team has created rules for members and this new editing privilege, and following includes important information which one must be aware of before posting.

The rule basically states:

_*28 Editing Privileges (Added 12/7/20)*
The new system allows members to have unlimited editing of new posts for the first 24 hours after posting. Up to 10 existing posts (older than 24 hours) may be edited per week. More editing will be allowed as each of those 10 edits expires every 7 days.

The editing privilege is primarily to allow members to:
Correct spelling and grammar mistakes they missed
Replace censored words with something suited to the Forum's PG status .
Add information to an existing post that's considered beneficial to your queries in terms of getting a better response.

NOTE:
This is a privilege that we cannot allow to cause disruption to the smooth running of the Forum, therefore, to deter members from abusing this privilege there will be a zero tolerance approach to any member who does so.
Offences will include but will not be exclusive too:
Restoring your own text in a post after a Mod or Admin has removed it
Adding inappropriate content to a post.
Significantly changing thread starters and posts after members have given answers and comments that relate to them, this could destroy the integrity of the thread.
If you submit a post and then later feel the need to modify or clarify information then please quote your original post within the thread and then comment in that fashion.
The Moderating Team reserves the right to restore any edits to their original version if they feel that the integrity of the thread has been damaged or the edit is something that isn't in keeping with Forum Rules.

Penalties:
If the Team feel that the abuse of the editing privilege is a minor one you will receive one formal warning which will remain on your record. You will only be allowed one official Warning. Repeat abuse of editing privilege will result in an immediate short, medium, long term or permanent ban, issued at the discretion of the Moderating/Admin Team.
More serious abuse of editing privilege will result in penalties, in the form of immediate short, medium, long term and permanent bans will be issued at the discretion of the Moderating/Admin Team._


If you are unsure of how your message reads before posting, you can hit 'preview' button and get a preview. However, please be aware of that once you post your message on Horseforum.com, you own it and it'll stay as a part of the discussion(/thread) for good, and our rules don't give you unlimited possibilities to edit it. Considering this, we politely ask you to keep this in mind while participating discussions, instead of thinking "I can change this later".

Thank you for cooperating and understanding.

-The Moderating Team-


----------

